# learning the language



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

hi there i am wanting to know what is the best available books, audio tapes reccommended to learn spanish. i have heard that Rosetta stone is fantastic. Keeping in mind that i am a bigginer and in my late 20s so i would prefer to start off with an easy simple book and work my way up. I have got spare time to learn it just want ot find the right info. Also read somewhere that there are 2 differnet types of spanish is this true and how would i know which one to learn

Cheers marc


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

lyndamarcx said:


> hi there i am wanting to know what is the best available books, audio tapes reccommended to learn spanish. i have heard that Rosetta stone is fantastic. Keeping in mind that i am a bigginer and in my late 20s so i would prefer to start off with an easy simple book and work my way up. I have got spare time to learn it just want ot find the right info. Also read somewhere that there are 2 differnet types of spanish is this true and how would i know which one to learn
> 
> Cheers marc



See if you can find a Spanish teacher or someone who wants to do an intercambio. You would learn much quicker. Put an advert up outside a university.

I can´t advise you on books, check on amazon for reviews possible idea.

As regards to different types of Spanish, perhaps it refers to Latin American Spanish which is a little bit different in terms of some words and accents to Spanish spoken in Spain. 

or possibly it refers to other languages in Spain, which mainly consist of Galego, catalan, and basque.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lyndamarcx said:


> hi there i am wanting to know what is the best available books, audio tapes reccommended to learn spanish. i have heard that Rosetta stone is fantastic. Keeping in mind that i am a bigginer and in my late 20s so i would prefer to start off with an easy simple book and work my way up. I have got spare time to learn it just want ot find the right info. Also read somewhere that there are 2 differnet types of spanish is this true and how would i know which one to learn
> 
> Cheers marc


you need to learn spanish spanish!

also known as castilian spanish or castellano

Spanky McSpank is right - the spanish spoken in south american countries is different - not completely different, spanish & south american people can understand each other, but stiull different

I'm personally not a big fan of learning spanish from books or tapes - some books are good as reference books though

there was a thread recently about this same subject

here is a good website though - it's aimed at kids, but will help with vocab & pronunciation

Spanish for Kids | 123TeachMe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Learning spanish*



lyndamarcx said:


> hi there i am wanting to know what is the best available books, audio tapes reccommended to learn spanish. i have heard that Rosetta stone is fantastic. Keeping in mind that i am a bigginer and in my late 20s so i would prefer to start off with an easy simple book and work my way up. I have got spare time to learn it just want ot find the right info. Also read somewhere that there are 2 differnet types of spanish is this true and how would i know which one to learn
> 
> Cheers marc


Hi!
Try looking at this recent thread that received a lot of posts
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/27575-any-recomendations-learning-spanish.html

And you might find this one interesting too
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/21927-how-many-expats-actually-speak-spanish.html

Hope to hear how you get on learning the lingo!


----------



## able (Aug 28, 2009)

Studying a language takes more commitment and effort than anything else.
I started two courses and had to quit due to other commitments.
My brother bought me a board game called comprendo that helps you to learn spanish. It wont help you pass any exams but it will give you a starting point.
My kids love it. I think you can only get it online, try googling comprendo game


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The only way to really learn the language is to live in amidst it! The tapes, books and lessons are good for learning how to put it all together and the grammar, but IMO they bare very little resemblance to everyday conversation. Also, not only does Spain have all its "other languages", but each area has its own strange dialect, Andalucians for example speak very "badly", they dont finish their word endings and abbreviate a lot. When someone says "Bwa" or "Ass" around here, it means Buanas dias, "Dio" means adios, you get the picture, then couple that with the speed that they speak and AAAAGGGHH!!!!? I guess its like english, geordies, brummies, scousers, cockney, street, posh and the queens english. Very difficult for a foreigner to understand

Jo xxx


----------

